# new colors



## Dansalata (Jan 29, 2013)

the  citron spice bottle was given by a guy who found it in sacramento,i was talking to somebody about diggin and he took this out of his truck and handed it to me, whatta trip!!!i didnt even know the guy!!!


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 29, 2013)

oops wrong picture lol


----------



## epackage (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice color indeed


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jan 29, 2013)

Really nice bottles.


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 29, 2013)

thanks guys!!!


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 29, 2013)

That was awesome of him.   Nice pics too.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 29, 2013)

Great colors in those nice pics....allus Sacto guys are nice!


----------



## Dansalata (Jan 29, 2013)

i believe that!!![]


----------



## Stardust (Jan 30, 2013)

Love those bottles!!!!!


----------

